# Pressemeldung: Alljährliches Ritual der Überfischung



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2009)

Pressemeldung
*Alljährliches Ritual der Überfischung*​
*Fischereirat beschließt alljährlich um 50 % überhöhte Fangmengen​*
Zum Beschluss der EU-Fischereiminister über die Fischfangmengen in Nordsee und Nordatlantik im Jahre 2010 erklärt Cornelia Behm, Sprecherin für Ländliche Entwicklung und für Waldpolitik der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN:

"Die Fischereiminister haben auch für nächstes Jahr wieder Fischfangmengen beschlossen, die deutlich über den von Wissenschaftlern empfohlenen Mengen liegen. Damit wird die Überfischung der europäischen Meere auch im nächsten Jahre weiter gehen.

Laut EU-Kommission lagen die festgesetzten Fangmengen in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig um etwa 50 % über den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen. Dies ist neben den zu großen Fangflotten und dem fehlenden Rückwurfverbot für Beifänge eine der Hauptursachen für das Scheitern der europäischen Fischereipolitik. Dieses Scheitern wird mit den Fangmengen für das Jahr 2010 weiter zementiert.

An dem Missstand der überhöhten Fischfangmengen wird auch die für das Jahr 2013 ins Auge gefasste EU-Fischereireform voraussichtlich wenig ändern. Denn die EU-Kommission hat darauf verzichtet, die Anpassung der Fangmengen an die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen als ein Ziel dieser Reform vorzuschlagen - vermutlich im Wissen, dass diese vernünftige Maßnahme gegen die Mehrheit der Fischereiminister nicht durchzusetzen ist. Schließlich sehen sie es bei den alljährlichen Verhandlungen vor allem als ihre Aufgabe an, für ihre nationalen Fischfangflotten möglichst hohe Fangmengen durchzusetzen. Zu diesem traurigen Schauspiel bekennt sich alljährlich auch der deutsche Agrar-Staatssekretär Gerd Lindemann.

Das zeigt, dass man den EU-Fischereiministern dringend die Kompetenz zur Beschlussfassung über die Fischfangmengen entziehen muss."

Büro Cornelia Behm MdB,


----------



## tomry1 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Alljährliches Ritual der Überfischung*

Des is a schmarn is des :g


----------



## Harry48 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Alljährliches Ritual der Überfischung*

Da geben wir doch mal der guten Frau recht 

Die Politik in dieser Hinsicht verhält sich genau so schädlich wie beim Klimagipfel in Dänemark.

Die Minister haben ja aber genug Möglichkeiten uns eigene, privaten Angler und Vereinen eins reinzuwürgen!

Das ganze ist nur Geldmacherei und dient den Völkern dieser Welt nen Scheissdreick!!!  |evil: #q

Sorry diese Wortwahl, aber das musste mal raus.

Trotzden schöne Weihnachten allen
Harry


----------

